# 7970 wrong GPU Clock readings.



## chropose (Mar 23, 2013)

Why do 5 secs after launching GPU-Z, clock speed shows as hundreds of thousand for a few secs and then back to normal again (1000 MHz)? Is it because I'm using beta driver?


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 23, 2013)

could be beta driver sending some wrong signals out, does u got any problems in games?

if not i won't take it lightly xD


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 23, 2013)

125ghz... that would be sweet; did you tried a different version of gpuz?


----------



## BigMack70 (Mar 23, 2013)

GPU-z almost never reads my 7970s correctly; I rely on MSI Afteburner for correct readings on voltages/clocks.


----------



## chropose (Mar 25, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> could be beta driver sending some wrong signals out, does u got any problems in games?
> 
> if not i won't take it lightly xD


No, i did not have any problems in games


DarkOCean said:


> 125ghz... that would be sweet; did you tried a different version of gpuz?



Haven't tried another version yet but i assume the latest version should be the best.


----------



## R3DF13LD (Mar 25, 2013)

I think it was just a delay in reading the clock 
I have the same problem with my his 5770 all across gpu-z version 
it's not a big problem in gaming or rendering image...


----------

